# Patching a hole in eifs from woodpecker



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is going to be basically analogous with a stucco patch. 






This guy has a bit nicer video here:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Will this rapid set stucco mix work for my patches, http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rapid-Set-50-lb-Stucco-Mix-13010050/202207960?

In the one video the guy uses a mesh on the patch, the second one no mesh. Is mesh needed with the rapid set?

And then do I just paint over it?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything that is rapid set. Be sure to include some bonding agent on the sides or specifically follow the instruction. 

Rapid set applications just seem to be less likely to hold up or cure effectively, but that is entirely an opinion.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Windows on Wash said:


> I wouldn't use anything that is rapid set. Be sure to include some bonding agent on the sides or specifically follow the instruction.
> 
> Rapid set applications just seem to be less likely to hold up or cure effectively, but that is entirely an opinion.


Rapid set is a brand name and I've used it for concrete repairs before with good results. It does set rapidly but think the stucco mix says 40 minutes working time.

If you wouldn't use that do you have a recommendation for a brand or product to use? Preferably one sold at home depot, lowes, or menards.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you have had good luck with it, use whatever you are comfortable with. Be sure your surface prep is good and I would wait to hear from some of the real concrete guys on here that are real pros.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Windows on Wash said:


> If you have had good luck with it, use whatever you are comfortable with. Be sure your surface prep is good and I would wait to hear from some of the real concrete guys on here that are real pros.


I've never used the stucco mix but have used the rapid set concrete and mortar products with good luck. Stucco/eifs is a new thing for me and it's not real popular around here except on commercial buildings so stores don't carry a lot of products for it.

Thanks for you help.


----------

